# Season charter near Philadelphia??



## jboat73 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm interested in chartering a daysailor for the season (or portion), somewhere accessible to Philadelphia. 

I haven't seen much about season chartering - does the concept even exist? I was thinking it might be like summer house rentals; where the owner wants to get revenue for a portion of the season, and use it for the other portion.

I've taken the ASA 101 course and chartered daysailors several times on the upper Chesapeake. I'd like to have easier access to both enjoy sailing and to practice. Being less tied to pickup and return times for a day-sail would be nice. Plus, I'd like to try out having access, and learn more, before taking the plunge of ownership.

I'm thinking about Essington or Riverton because of their proximity. I'm getting swayed by the notion that closer access leads to more sailing, even if it isn't as scenic and has the tide to deal with. I'm certainly open to other ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I've never heard of a "seasonal charter" but if you've had the courses, you might try Liberty Sail below the Ben Franklin bridge or New Castle Sail Club (I think that's the name). Once you've showed your competence, you can use club boats.


----------



## jboat73 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks very much for the response.

I looked at Liberty and they wouldn't allow my kids on the boats (too young). Since I'm trying to develop a family activity, that doesn't work for me.

New Castle looks like a possibility.

There seem to be many sailing clubs along the Delaware River, but I only saw one other that has its own fleet - Corinthian Yacht Club. I doubt I caught all of them, so if anyone is aware of other clubs that have their own fleet, that would be much appreciated.

Also, any comments on Corinthian would be appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## ThistleRacer (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi jboat73 -

I mostly just watch this list but I have to chime in here. I'm a member of the New Castle Sailing Club out of New Castle, DE. Our fleet of club-owned boats consists of 8, 17-ft Thistles (fast, tippy and technical; we race them every Saturday morning); 3, 19-ft Flying Scots and one 21.3-ft Hunter. They sit on moorings and are available to members first-come, first served. Guests of members, of any age, are welcome whenever there is room - which is pretty much anytime except during races. It is almost like a season charter - I've never in four years come to sail and not found a boat available. I would be glad to take you for a sail or you can look at club information at www dot newcastlesailingclub dot org.

-Chuck


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't think there are any bareboat charters available on the Delaware River, possibly fractional ownership with Sailtime?

For the cost of a few weeks of bareboat charter you could buy an older Catalina 22, and sell it for close to the purchase price later when you move up to a larger, newer, better boat.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

J check out Riverton YC Riverton Yacht Club


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

jboat73 said:


> Thanks very much for the response.
> 
> I looked at Liberty and they wouldn't allow my kids on the boats (too young). Since I'm trying to develop a family activity, that doesn't work for me.
> 
> ...


Philadelphia Corinthian is a nice club. I wouldn't want to keep too big a oat there, but they have their little fleet and they definitely do the weds evening races. I believe they also have classes for kids. Angus the dockmaster is a a good guy -- knows a ton of stuff. As I recall, it was not super cheap (like some yacht clubs are) but the clubhouse is gorgeous. Don't know about simply chartering there -- most clubs require you to do the whole membership thing. Suggest you stop in and ask for Angus (he'll probably know more than the club manager).
-M


----------



## jboat73 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. New Castle sounds nice and I may take up the offer.

Corinthian is closest. They seem to have a fleet, but can members just show up and use the boats?

From looking at Riverton, I wasn't clear if there was a fleet. There seems to be lots of races and a family friendly vibe.

Is it fair to say that the many other clubs along the Delaware River are social clubs and don't have fleets?

Thanks again.


----------

